# What ratio when substituting beeswax for candelilla wax?



## QuanahRose (Nov 4, 2011)

My lip balm recipe calls for 9 grams of candelilla and 8 grams of carnauba.

I'd like to substitute beeswax for the candelilla.

I have found information on a couple of sites that say when substituting candililla for beeswax to reduce the amount of wax by half as the candelilla has twice the stiffening power of beeswax.

Since I want to do the reverse, should I substitute 18 grams of beeswax for the 9 grams of candelilla in the original recipe?

ALSO -- can I eliminate the flavor oil completely?

Here's the whole recipe:

9 grams candelilla wax
8 grams carnauba wax
5 grams tamanu oil
10 grams avocado butter
10 grams mango butter
15 grams cocoa butter
10 grams wheatgerm oil
10 grams castor oil
12 grams shea oil
12 grams apricot kernel oil
1 gram Vitamin E acetate
6 grams grape flavor oil.

TIA


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know about the wax, but you can take out the flavor oil without any problems.  It looks like a really nice recipe.  I had some Tamanu oil I made lip balms with and I can't remember if it was the oil that ended up smelling/tasting really green.  I had two I used that were unrefined and the planty-ness came through really strong in the lip balm.  Just an FYI I learned a long the way.


----------



## MychelleC (Nov 7, 2011)

I use half as much candelilla as beeswax, as it creates a much firmer balm.  With this ratio my candelilla and beeswax balms and lotion bars are identical.


----------



## QuanahRose (Nov 14, 2011)

*Update on beeswax substitution.*

I ended up using 18 grams of beeswax as a substitute for the 9 grams of candelilla wax called for in the recipe. 

I also substituted 1 gram of peppermint essential oil for the six grams of flavor oil called for in the recipe.

The result was a smooth, moderately firm lip balm that has a nice glide on the lips. Most of it went into tubes. I poured one small balm container but with the firmness of the product prefer the tubes. 

My next batch will be the same recipe but unflavored.

Thanks to all for their help.


----------

